# Iced Cinnamon Bun Scones



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Iced Cinnamon Bun Scones

MAKES 8 SCONES 

2/3 cup light brown sugar
1 stick (4 ounces) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch dice, plus 
2 tablespoons softened 
1 1/4 teaspoons cinnamon
3 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup heavy cream
1 large egg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/4 cup cream cheese, softened
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
2 cups confectioners' sugar

1. Preheat the oven to 425°. Line a large, heavy baking sheet with parchment paper. In a food processor, pulse the brown sugar with the 2 tablespoons of softened butter and 1 teaspoon of the cinnamon until soft crumbs form. Transfer the mixture to a bowl. 

2. In the processor, combine the 3 cups of flour with the granulated sugar, baking powder, salt and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon and pulse to blend. Add the diced butter and pulse until the mixture resembles small peas. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl and make a well in the center. 

3. Add the cream, egg and vanilla to the well and stir to combine. Using a wooden spoon, gradually stir in the flour mixture until a firm dough forms. Crumble the brown sugar mixture over the dough and knead it into the dough, leaving some streaks. 

4. Lightly dust a work surface with flour. Turn the dough out onto it and knead 3 times. Pat or roll the dough into an 8-inch round, about 1 inch thick. Cut into 8 wedges, then transfer the scones to the baking sheet and refrigerate for 10 minutes. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, or until browned. Let cool slightly on the sheet, then transfer to a wire rack. 

5. In a medium bowl, beat the cream cheese with the lemon juice. Beat in the confectioners' sugar until smooth. Spread the icing over the warm scones.

MAKE AHEAD The scones can be stored in an airtight container for up to 2 days.

--Marcy Goldman

This recipe originally appeared in Food and Wine, March 2003.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

I bet these are so pretty!


----------



## Ishbel (May 19, 2005)

I can't get my head round this - how can a 'bun' be a 'scone'?

Buns are mostly English and scones are Scots


----------



## SierraCook (May 19, 2005)

It is a cinnamon bun flavored scone.


----------



## Ishbel (May 20, 2005)

Hmmmmmm.... OK, you've ALMOST got me convinced, SierraCook!


----------



## BakersDozen (May 20, 2005)

Ishbel...not sure why they are named "buns", but we enjoy them and I just call them scones. Great with morning cup of java or hot tea!


----------

